# backing (fishing)



## Taldea

Buenas noches:

os planteo una duda que tiene las dimensiones de un enorme cacao... no sé si el término 'backing' está siendo utilizado en las frases en diferentes sentidos o tal vez no he dado con el adecuado. Contexto: el pescador ha enganchado un salmón que no está por la de dejarse coger y en el forcejeo el pescador, que tiene caña prestada y no la conoce muy bien, se está quedando sin hilo. Su idea es llevar al pez a una zona donde no esté en situación de oponer tanta resistencia. 

Copio ahora:

But the bright yellow braid was pouring off the reel at a frightening pace. With horror I realised thet the pool containing what was left of it, as well as shrinking in diameter, was also changing colour as the bare spool or baking appeared underneath it.
With only a few turns to go, I learned it was backing, but I had no idea what or how much, so I frantically loosened off the drag and watched the last of the main line disappear through the rod rings into the water, followed by thin mono that looked only about thirty-pound strain'.

Traduzco:

'Pero el brillante hilo trenzado amarillo salía del carrete a un ritmo espantoso. Me dí cuenta horrorizado de que la bobina que contenía lo que quedaba de él, además de reducir su diámetro, estaba cambiando de color al de la bobina sin hilo o reapareciendo bajo él.
Cuando solo quedaban algunas vueltas de hilo, me dí cuenta de que estaba retrocediendo, pero no tenía idea de qué o de cuando, de modo que solté/quité el freno frenéticamente y vi desaparecer el resto del sedal a través de las anillas de la caña y hacia el interior del agua, seguida por el delgado monofilamento que parecía tener una tensión de rotura de treinta-cuarenta'.

So, ¿qué quiere decir 'backing' aquí?, ¿son dos usos?, ¿son el mismo? No tiene sentido lo de 'retrociendo', no se lo veo.

Se está quedando sin hilo y no sabe lo que le queda porque la caña es prestada, esto es cierto. Y si el pez sigue tirando y la caña está muy fforzada, tiene que seguir soltando hilo, pero no sé si es el caso...

¿Podéis ayudarme, por favor?  Como siempre, os lo agradezco mucho... mucho-mucho
Saludos a todos/as


----------



## Pablo75

Hola Taldea

El backing es una línea secundaria que se coloca en el carrete debajo de otra principal por alguna razón (espacio, economía, etc) y que tiene como objetivos actuar como reserva y rellenar el carrete. En este caso tiene una linea principal de multifilamento y debajo un backing de monofilamento de 30 libras. Primero no sabe si lo que ve es el carrete desnudo (lo que significaría el final de la línea) o un backing. Luego se da cuenta que es un backing (no que está retrocediendo) pero no sabe si es más débil o no respecto de la línea por lo que rápidamente suelta el freno para que no se corte; luego ve como el extremo final de la línea principal (amarilla) pasa por los pasahilos y empieza a salir un backing de monofilamento de sólo 30 libras de resistencia.

Saludos


----------



## Taldea

Pablo75 said:


> Hola Taldea
> 
> El backing es una línea secundaria que se coloca en el carrete debajo de otra principal por alguna razón (espacio, economía, etc) y que tiene como objetivos actuar como reserva y rellenar el carrete. En este caso tiene una linea principal de multifilamento y debajo un backing de monofilamento de 30 libras. Primero no sabe si lo que ve es el carrete desnudo (lo que significaría el final de la línea) o un backing. Luego se da cuenta que es un backing (no que está retrocediendo) pero no sabe si es más débil o no respecto de la línea por lo que rápidamente suelta el freno para que no se corte; luego ve como el extremo final de la línea principal (amarilla) pasa por los pasahilos y empieza a salir un backing de monofilamento de sólo 30 libras de resistencia.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Pablo75!

qué explicación más exhaustiva y clarificadora! Te agradezco mucho que me hayas ayudado: ya ves que estaba totalmente despistada. Siento, además, no haber podido responderte antes, he tenido que dejar la traducción casi dos días.
Entiendo lo que dices y solo me queda confirmar si el término 'backing' se usa también aquí: preguntaré en el foro de pescadores. Supongo que sí, porque hay un montón de anglicismos en materia de aparejo, pero por si acaso.
También voy a preguntar lo de 'pasahilos', que a mí me parece que por aquí se llaman 'anillas', pero ya no estoy segura...

Muchísimas gracias de nuevo, Pablo75, por tu ayuda. 
Saludos!


----------



## Taldea

Pablo75 said:


> Hola Taldea
> 
> El backing es una línea secundaria que se coloca en el carrete debajo de otra principal por alguna razón (espacio, economía, etc) y que tiene como objetivos actuar como reserva y rellenar el carrete. En este caso tiene una linea principal de multifilamento y debajo un backing de monofilamento de 30 libras. Primero no sabe si lo que ve es el carrete desnudo (lo que significaría el final de la línea) o un backing. Luego se da cuenta que es un backing (no que está retrocediendo) pero no sabe si es más débil o no respecto de la línea por lo que rápidamente suelta el freno para que no se corte; luego ve como el extremo final de la línea principal (amarilla) pasa por los pasahilos y empieza a salir un backing de monofilamento de sólo 30 libras de resistencia.
> 
> Saludos



Buenas tardes de nuevo, Pablo75!

me cuentan pescadores del foro que aquí que el 'backing' se llama 'hilo de relleno' y los 'pasahilos', 'anillas': ya sabes, por si te das una vueltecita por estos lares. 
Muchas gracias de nuevo por tu ayuda. Saludos!


----------



## Pablo75

Por nada Taldea, es un placer poder ayudar y aprendo mucho haciéndolo. Saludos


----------



## Taldea

Pablo75 said:


> Por nada Taldea, es un placer poder ayudar y aprendo mucho haciéndolo. Saludos


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Taldea said:


> me cuentan pescadores del foro que aquí que el 'backing' se llama 'hilo de relleno'



Llama la atención el nombre, porque el backing cumple la función de reserva, más que de relleno, pero bue, si lo llaman así, así se llamará 
Por aquí normalmente se le dice _backing_, eventualmente _hilo de reserva_ o _reserva_ directamente.


----------



## Taldea

Hakuna Matata said:


> Llama la atención el nombre, porque el backing cumple la función de reserva, más que de relleno, pero bue, si lo llaman así, así se llamará
> Por aquí normalmente se le dice _backing_, eventualmente _hilo de reserva_ o _reserva_ directamente.



Hola Hakuna! Bueno, por lo que se ve, en ocasiones solo sirve de 'relleno' por no gastar más dinero en hilo bueno. Una 'reserva' como es debido debería ser incluso más fuerte que el hilo principal, porque si un solo pez ha vaciado el carrete será porque tiene fuerza...
Con todo, me dicen los compañeros del foro de pescadores que en pesca con mosca también se dice 'backing'  aquí, aunque primero dijeron lo del relleno... Yo creo que se refieren a él de ambas formas, la verdad: unos de una y otros de otra... y puede que los mismos lo llamen una vez de una forma y en otra ocasión de otra.
Pero, sí, lo del 'relleno' no suena muy bien. En todo caso, como pienso poner nota a pie de página para aclarar todas estas acepciones, pondré 'reserva' en primer lugar, aclarando que a veces se pone más bien de relleno, por motivos económicos, como decía Pablo75...

Muchas gracias, pescador! te agradezco este nuevo cable que me has echado!
Saludos!


----------



## Masood

_In my experience, Backing _is a type of coarse material that looks a bit like string. It is used to 'back-fill' the spool (_bobina_?), so that when the fishing line is added to the spool, the fishing line reaches the outer edge of the spool.
The reason the fishing line needs to reach the outer edge of the spool is that it makes it easier for the line to unwind off the spool when casting the rod.
Sorry for writing in English.


----------



## Taldea

Masood said:


> _In my experience, Backing _is a type of coarse material that looks a bit like string. It is used to 'back-fill' the spool (_bobina_?), so that when the fishing line is added to the spool, the fishing line reaches the outer edge of the spool.
> The reason the fishing line needs to reach the outer edge of the spool is that it makes it easier for the line to unwind off the spool when casting the rod.
> Sorry for writing in English.



No tienes por qué disculparte, Masood: aprendo mucho si leo escrito en inglés algo que es un libro, really. Y te agradezco mucho tu ayuda. 
Por lo que dices, se trata de algo parecido a lo que dicen los pescadores de aquí: un hilo de peor calidad que el principal y que se usa para rellenar el carrete, porque es demasiado caro llenarlo todo de hilo bueno. Pero no sabía que el lanzamiento fuera más fácil con el carrete lleno, aunque, ahora que lo pienso, tiene sentido: saldrá mejor, más rápido y sin tirones. 
Hakuna hablaba de 'reserva' en lugar de 'relleno' y los pescadores de aquí que me han explicado también hablan de 'relleno'. Este último término se aproxima más a la idea implícita en tu explicación y a las razones 'de ahorro' -o evitar gasto excesivo en hilo/sedal- que me daban los pescadores de aquí.
De todos modos, creo que la idea de 'reserva' es más amplia y seguramente más conveniente aquí porque lo cierto es que, aún de peor calidad, el backing, si hay que usarlo, se usa: o sea, que presta un servicio más allá del relleno...

Uff! me voy a convertir en experta en estos temas y no he pasado de coger lombrices cuando iba a pescar con mi familia! Y todo gracias a compañeros como tú. Te agradezco mucho tu explicación, Masood!
Saludos!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Mi experiencia con el backing se limita a los equipos de pesca con mosca, donde la línea tiene un alma y está revestida con un recubrimiento plástico (casi siempre PVC) que cumple varias funciones que no vienen al caso. Por ese motivo, las líneas son bastante gruesas comparadas con el diámetro de una línea normal, y salvo contadas excepćiones tiene una longitud de 100 pies (30,5 m). Como esa longitud es escasa en el caso de capturar una pieza importante, se agrega el _backing_ que es generalmente un multifilamento de dacron de mucho menor diámetro pero de igual resistencia que el alma de la línea (típicamente 20 libras) y muy baja elasticidad. El que sea muy fino posibilita que se pueda agregar una cantidad importante de backing en poco espacio, como para compensar además el mayor volumen de la línea "principal". 
En otros equipos de pesca siempre llené los reeles con el mismo material de punta a punta, o sea que nunca utilicé _backing_, pero reconozco que nunca utilicé líneas de multifilamento como es el caso del texto original, porque todavía no eran muy populares cuando dejé ese tipo de equipos.


----------



## Taldea

Hakuna Matata said:


> Mi experiencia con el backing se limita a los equipos de pesca con mosca, donde la línea tiene un alma y está revestida con un recubrimiento plástico (casi siempre PVC) que cumple varias funciones que no vienen al caso. Por ese motivo, las líneas son bastante gruesas comparadas con el diámetro de una línea normal, y salvo contadas excepćiones tiene una longitud de 100 pies (30,5 m). Como esa longitud es escasa en el caso de capturar una pieza importante, se agrega el _backing_ que es generalmente un multifilamento de dacron de mucho menor diámetro pero de igual resistencia que el alma de la línea (típicamente 20 libras) y muy baja elasticidad. El que sea muy fino posibilita que se pueda agregar una cantidad importante de backing en poco espacio, como para compensar además el mayor volumen de la línea "principal".
> En otros equipos de pesca siempre llené los reeles con el mismo material de punta a punta, o sea que nunca utilicé _backing_, pero reconozco que nunca utilicé líneas de multifilamento como es el caso del texto original, porque todavía no eran muy populares cuando dejé ese tipo de equipos.



Muchas gracias, Hakuna, por tu prolija y precisa aclaración. La verdad es que es muy interesante lo que dices, yo creo que sobre todo porque lo explicas muy claro. He intentado digerir algún texto sobre el tema, porque la traducción requiere que conozca técnicas y aparejos, y son un tostón, la verdad: no sé para quien son escritos, pero desde luego no para neófitos.
Yo veo que tú debías pescar en plan serio, por lo que refieres sobre la calidad de los materiales y porque parece que lo del 'relleno' no iba contigo... Ten en cuenta que, cuando busco entre los pescadores de aquí el equivalente al término que me indicas, estoy preguntando a pescadores aficionados, apasionados por el tema, eso sí. Y hay gente que pesca a mosca, pero la que más me ayuda suele pescar con otro tipo de aparejo y otra técnica: mejunje apestoso en el anzuelo, lanzo el sedal y espero lo que haga falta a que pique la carpa...
Lo del monofilamento ahora está onmipresente, eso se ve incluso desde mi perspectiva miope: todos saben lo que es y todo lo usan. 
Gracias por lo que me has explicado. Encuentro muy interesante la referencia a los diferentes grosores y elasticidad de los hilos: pensaba que la diferencia más relevante -la única que yo tenía en mente, vamos- tenía que ver con la resistencia.
Así que ya he aprendido -muchas gracias!- varias cosas más.
Te lo agradezco mucho, Hakuna. 
Saludos!!


----------

